# Pièces jointes



## saumon25 (17 Juillet 2012)

Commen lire les pièce jointes sur mo iPad?merci


----------



## Larme (17 Juillet 2012)

Ça dépend du format de la pièce jointe.
Tu pourras lire les images, les .txt, etc. Mais des formats plus exotiques, peu de chance...
Il suffit de touch dessus en bas du mail.


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

Pour les formats plus exotiques, ils faudra que tu aies l'app pour l'ouvrir  normalement, tu devrais être en mesure de lire environ tout...

De quel type de fichier parles-tu?


----------

